# 600+hp BNR32: Is it worth upgrading to Getrag 6-speed gearbox?



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello, could you give your honest opinion whether it's worth the cost (>GBP2000) to install a Getrag 6-speed transmission into a R32 GTR tuned to 600+hp? Used mainly for road driving but with a few trackdays in view.

Thanks!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Give the guy a break Glenn. I think on this occasion he can be forgiven. 
The question was not one which requires an empirical answer that could be found by searching e.g "how much does it cost to change to Getrag" or " what parts do i need??"

His question related to *opinions* on whether its worth it or not. 

Personally i would say no. Wait and buy a sequential IMHO.

TT


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> Give the guy a break Glenn. I think on this occasion he can be forgiven.
> The question was not one which requires an empirical answer that could be found by searching e.g "how much does it cost to change to Getrag" or " what parts do i need??"
> 
> His question related to *opinions* on whether its worth it or not.
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks Sir.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Give the guy a break Glenn. I think on this occasion he can be forgiven.
> The question was not one which requires an empirical answer that could be found by searching e.g "how much does it cost to change to Getrag" or " what parts do i need??"
> 
> His question related to *opinions* on whether its worth it or not.
> ...


Given the road bias of the car is a sequential usable. The only sequentials I've used would be pigs on a road car and noisy. Is it possible to get a 'nice' sequential box?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

no dont bother until it breaks then upgrade to a o/s gear set, i dont think you'll brake it tho!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

cryo treat it mate... overall cost approx £500 will last and still a joy to use....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Cris said:


> Given the road bias of the car is a sequential usable. The only sequentials I've used would be pigs on a road car and noisy. Is it possible to get a 'nice' sequential box?


I think he's talking about the r34 six speed not a sequential box


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Im with TT That is a sensible question

My 32 box died so I replaced it with a late double syncro box ( as on the last 33s)

I also changed the clutch to a triple plate carbon jobby at pretty much the same time.

I reckon/hope this will be sufficient 

If this goes I will go the os route as suggested before.

Mine wouldnt work with a getrag anyway as as the stagea dif ratio would make first gear a total waste of time


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, for me the answer is on a pallet waiting to be shipped. I took the Getrag out of the R34 and hope to get it to fit into the R33. The gate pattern takes a little getting used to, but otherwise no probs in traffic at all.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

No need, run untill it breaks. It should handle 600hp.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking along the lines of the Mines BNR34 ie. use the getrag 6MT with my current BNR32 diffs to get improved response.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Depends what you use the car for mate. I changed the diffs on my R34 GTR when it was at TR Racing (4.11 from memory). Running with 2530 turbos and the shorter gearing it was very responsive. On the drag strip though it actually held it back as I needed 5th gear before the line. Horses for courses


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


>



did u get all your 3945 posts by sending the above? if you dont want to answer his question just dont reply..no need to send the same message 3000 times about using the search facility mate. just my 2 cents.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok, My opinion is that you can go fcuk yourself....
At least my post told him to do something, your post is even less constructive and no help whatsoever....
Theres lots of threads and discussions already covering off everything you could ever need to know about the cost/ parts needed/ and how to fit the 6 speed and its advantages and disadvantages of the 6 speed

oh and yeah, all 4000 post's I have made are just telling people to search

haha ..


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Its not worth it, if you only going to make just some trackdays.
Use the money and buy some really good brakes instead and you will do really well on the tracks to.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Or a diff ratio swap and a R33 box ...
Even better


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok, My opinion is that you can go fcuk yourself....
> At least my post told him to do something, your post is even less constructive and no help whatsoever....
> Theres lots of threads and discussions already covering off everything you could ever need to know about the cost/ parts needed/ and how to fit the 6 speed and its advantages and disadvantages of the 6 speed
> 
> ...


You have got a real attitude problem Glen, its actually more frustrating reading the numerous sarcastic replies you give than it is answering the frequently asked questions that your getting arsey about :thumbsup: 

In answer to the op's question, have to agree with others, use it till it breaks, running Redline heavy shockproof gearbox oil in your box in my experience greatly increases there longetivity at higher power outputs/abuse lol. Its alittle heavier to use when box is cool, but once warm no difference IMO.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok, My opinion is that you can go fcuk yourself....
> 
> 
> haha ..


hahaha, glenn you crack me up. love that reply


P.s use until it breaks and then worry about it then. you're plans or goals may well have changed by then anyway


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Mark
720 views and 27 poeple voted on the "poll"

Arsey ?


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

if it aint broken dont fix it !


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

there is someone here that does need fixing ahahahaha.


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

It really depends on what your goals for the car are. Are you planning to increase power further any time soon? I read somewhere that the Getrag should handle 800 hp relatively trouble free, so if you are aiming for a higher power output than that maybe you should consider a whole different option altogether (sequential  ). If you are going to stay with the power you have now, the stock one should cope fine so I'd say stick with that :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

crazydave3000 said:


> It really depends on what your goals for the car are. Are you planning to increase power further any time soon?* I read somewhere that the Getrag should handle 800 hp relatively trouble free*, so if you are aiming for a higher power output than that maybe you should consider a whole different option altogether (sequential  ). If you are going to stay with the power you have now, the stock one should cope fine so I'd say stick with that :thumbsup:


Thats pretty correct but you should consider changing the synchros and the input shaft.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nismo now offer this as a kit for 32/33 for tuned cars. That says alot to me about whether this is worth it or not. I'd like to do this at some point. Far from my priority at the moment though.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Nismo prices = re-mortgage


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If you can get the gearbox, transfer box, both diffs and driveshaft(s) as a set for 2,000 GBP, that's a bargain. It's not a direct bolt on fit as far as driveshafts are concerned & there's some engineering to work out, but the Getrag box is both stronger and nicer to use than the original. If it's a car you'll keep, then the change is worthwhile for 2K, I'd say...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Thanks Mark
> 720 views and 27 poeple voted on the "poll"
> 
> Arsey ?


Glen

Join my club LOL


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> Nismo prices = re-mortgage


Epic


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If you can get the gearbox, transfer box, both diffs and driveshaft(s) as a set for 2,000 GBP, that's a bargain. It's not a direct bolt on fit as far as driveshafts are concerned & there's some engineering to work out, but the Getrag box is both stronger and nicer to use than the original. If it's a car you'll keep, then the change is worthwhile for 2K, I'd say...


Miguel is spot on here with an answer to your original question. :bowdown1:

My UK gearbox broke so I sent over the Getrag from out of the R34 in Japan. "Free!" I thought. Although the gearbox was free, all the above bits plus the shipping plus 800 quid to HM Customs took it over 3,000 squid. 

Oh, a close fit, but it slotted straight into the R33 body with the new driveshafts. No hammering out. (Dunno about R32s, but it was a day's work for the R33.) :smokin:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Well im running 600 bhp, 2.8 stroker.. I was told my gearbox is standard and the r34 box would be a good upgrade.. not just by one but two people.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

For some mysterious reason this seems to keep getting bumped.

While we're here, anyone know if it's even possible to source the Getrag 6 speed anymore?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

joshuaho96 said:


> For some mysterious reason this seems to keep getting bumped.
> 
> While we're here, anyone know if it's even possible to source the Getrag 6 speed anymore?


Anything is possible.........except time travel, maybe.


----------

